# 10 seconds and the Suns down by 2



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

Who get's the ball in this situation?

I think it's Nash or JJ. The two best playmakers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ughh... give it to barbosa


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

If you're going for the win, it's probably Nash creating for himself or for Marion, if you're going for the tie you probably want something going through JJ.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

set a pick&roll between Nash and Amare while JJ and Q set a pick to free up Q for a three and Marion and Amare must attack the basketwhen something happens


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You go through JJ and you don't want Nash taking that shot. You put it in the hands of your best perimeter player and creator off the bounce (that would be Joe Johnson).


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Depends on the opponent the defense they are playing.

If the opponent is stacked into a passive zone, then Nash takes the open three.

If the opponent is a pressure zone, I'd run a backdoor ally oop play from Nash to Marion.

If the opponent has weak interior people, I'd give the ball to Johnson to drive inside and then either take a short jumper or pass to Amare when someone comes off the double team of Amare to try to stop JJ.

If the Suns are in a small ball setup with Q at SG against a small guard, I'd have him post up and have everyone crasht he boards.

There are lots of options, just so long as Jake doesn't take the shot.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

So pointless.....


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> If you're going for the win, it's probably Nash creating for himself or for Marion, if you're going for the tie you probably want something going through JJ.


creating for marion? not on your life. the man's never hit a big shot.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> 
> 
> creating for marion? not on your life. the man's never hit a big shot.


Game tying 3pter against Houston last season.

Game-winning alley-oop against Seattle....

There are surely more...


----------

